# WTD: steel, Ti or Al classic bottle cages



## Owsh (11 Feb 2021)

Me again! I'm after some classy cages for a build. Something like king cages would be great. Say sub £40 for a pair or sub £20 for one? Cheers all 😀


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2021)

Retro cages here around your budget
https://freshtripe.co.uk/accessories/bottle-cages/bottle-cages/

link from this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/king-cage-or-similar.271729/


----------



## Owsh (12 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Retro cages here around your budget
> https://freshtripe.co.uk/accessories/bottle-cages/bottle-cages/
> 
> link from this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/king-cage-or-similar.271729/


Amazing thanks Vickster!


----------



## vickster (12 Feb 2021)

Spa do simple cages too for around a fiver, eg
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s53p4142/BLACKBURN-Road-Competition-Cage
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s53p2562/SPA-CYCLES-Alloy-Bottle-Cage


----------



## Gunk (12 Feb 2021)

BBB do some nice retro Ti cages at just under £20 each


----------



## Owsh (12 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Spa do simple cages too for around a fiver, eg
> https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s53p4142/BLACKBURN-Road-Competition-Cage
> https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s53p2562/SPA-CYCLES-Alloy-Bottle-Cage


Thanks Vickster, I like the look of the Blackburn cages. The 'chicane' is also a nice version. 



Gunk said:


> BBB do some nice retro Ti cages at just under £20 each


Thanks Gunk, I'll have a look 👍


----------



## Owsh (12 Feb 2021)

If anyone has any Ti cages they're looking to move on I'd be interested


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2021)

Cheap end of the scale, Planet X do some Elite Ciussi copies.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXABC/planet-x-alloy-bottle-cage

Just bought two for a retro rebuild in raw alloy colour.

The other option is a genuine Elite Ciussi - I really rate them and have one on my vintage road bike and my Full sus as they don't half hold onto the bottle well - never had a bottle fall off the MTB.


----------



## Owsh (12 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Cheap end of the scale, Planet X do some Elite Ciussi copies.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXABC/planet-x-alloy-bottle-cage
> 
> ...


Wow can't argue with that price! I've seen a couple of the genuine ones on FB marketplace. I'll keep an eye out. Thanks fossyant


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Cheap end of the scale, Planet X do some Elite Ciussi copies.
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXABC/planet-x-alloy-bottle-cage
> Just bought two for a retro rebuild in raw alloy colour.


Snap (a month ago). But for a last decade build.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Feb 2021)

I'm not a planet X fan, but I have a few of these SS cages on my Ti bikes & they are good value  https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXSTS/planet-x-stainless-steel-bottle-cage


----------



## Owsh (13 Feb 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I'm not a planet X fan, but I have a few of these SS cages on my Ti bikes & they are good value  https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXSTS/planet-x-stainless-steel-bottle-cage


Yeah these are lovely looking. Is it the shipping that puts you off planet X? For me it's the usual branding that's plastered all over their stuff 😓


----------



## Soltydog (13 Feb 2021)

Owsh said:


> Yeah these are lovely looking. Is it the shipping that puts you off planet X? For me it's the usual branding that's plastered all over their stuff 😓


I had a bit of an ordeal with their aftersales/customer service  Think I waited until there was a free shipping deal & ordered a few of the cages  I had a couple of spares, but they have now gone on the latest bike, so I may buy a few more if they do free shipping again at some point


----------



## Owsh (16 Feb 2021)

I went with a pair of Blackburn chicane's in the end. Thanks for everyone's input


----------

